# EditMinion - Free Online Editing Tool



## Kyle R (Oct 7, 2013)

While it's no replacement for human editing, this free, easy-to-use online edit-box has helped me find the most common slip-ups in my WiP.

I don't recommend treating all the highlighted portions of your writing as automatic "errors". It's better to look at them and ask yourself _if_ you want to change them. 

Think of EditMinion as a helpful little critter that goes through your words and points some out to you, raising its shoulders in a shrug, as if to say, "How about this? Do you like it, or do you want to change it?"

Feel free to yell at the little monster and say, "Yes, I like it. It stays!" as much as you want. It is, after all, your writing.

But, I bet you'll come across a few highlights that you'll be grateful for.

Give it a try! Hope it helps. :encouragement: 

http://editminion.com/


----------



## WordTrance (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey,
Very awesome and inventive program. There's definitely a lot of potential there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 8, 2014)

I am definitely going to give this one a try.

thanks.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 8, 2014)

I just pantsed a few paragraphs and it came up all green. Look out, all you agents. Here I come.:wink:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 8, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I just pantsed a few paragraphs and it came up all green. Look out, all you agents. Here I come.:wink:



Oh that's pretty doggone funny. LOL

I can imagine it'll probably do something similar for me.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 9, 2014)

Well now..I took a random paragraph from my novel and plugged it into the program and the results were pretty interesting. It wasn't nearly as bad as I had thought it might be. There were a few "weak words" and a few spots of "passive voice" (which is something I struggle with anyway), but there wasn't as much green as I had expected.

I really like this program. Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## Hitotsmami (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know something like this existed! I will definitely use this to assist me when editing. Thanks for the link!


----------



## PaulJL (Jun 12, 2018)

I ran my novel through editminion and there's a lot of work to do. However, when I tried to print it, the highlighting was missing. Is there a way to print or export it with the corrections intact?


----------

